# 500 trips



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

tell me when Uber really counts your rating. Is it only after 500 trips. I got two really nasty peeps that gave me low rating. I have less than 80 trips so it really crashed my Uber start rating.

but i did read some where that Uber doesn't talley your ratings till 500 trips.

i did get a warning email that my rating was too low . this was such a downer . Not good moral building on Ubers part.

tnks for feed back

betty boop


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The good thing about having less than 80 trips is that you can rebuild your rating quite rapidly. Just stay away from drunks!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Every rating counts of your last 500 rides.

It rolls at that point to show only the last 500 rides.... Rides older than 500 "fall off" and no longer count.


----------



## DriverGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

If you start with a 5 star rating, the only place you can go is......down.....


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

are you guys referring to rated rides, or 500 rated and unrated.


----------

